# Can you only get Fromm puppy food online?



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have pet supplies, Petsmart, and a little pet store where I'm located. Only checked Petsmart and pet supplies and none had it... I suppose it's cheaper online anyways huh?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I saw puppy food from Fromm at Pet Supplies Plus.

Don't know if you have that chain near you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pet Supplies Plus carries it in my area (not sure if that is the same as Pet Supplies you mentioned).


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hm... Maybe I just didn't look good enough. How much is it? My pup is just so picky and I tried authority but he's iffy about it and for reason likes puppy chow most...


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Use the Fromm website to locate everywhere in your zip that carries it, then call and ask if they have puppy, I know our pet supplies plus don't carry it, but other more specialty ones do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I get my dog food from chewy.com and that is where I got my Fromm. I think it is a good puppy food.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> I get my dog food from chewy.com and that is where I got my Fromm. I think it is a good puppy food.


Yup I literally just ordered mine from there, but that's why I was asking if it was only sold online cause I haven't seen it elsewhere and people have told me that that's the best/cheap puppy food to get.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I drive to midtown to get Fromm from a national pet - they're the only local store that carries it.

I pay almost $50 for a 30# bag (including insane RI sales tax) 15# bag is like $27 here.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

We pay 70 per 30# here


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> We pay 70 per 30# here
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gotcha, what's that website called?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Gotcha, what's that website called?



http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa

To find a local place, I live in the South east


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Here locally, Petland has started carrying it. Before then, I ordered it from online. A lot of people like to do that (free shipping and delivered to your door), but my chow hound was iffy about some of the bags and I wondered if they had been compromised in some way. I ended up getting a refund for the last bag and buying in town.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I used Fromm's website to find a local retailer, it's less than a 10 minute drive from my house and is a nice shop. I like buying locally as much as possible


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Shade said:


> I like buying locally as much as possible


Me too, from a small business. My cat comes from the same shop, they take oppsie kittens from local people, vet them, box train them and sell them for about $25 profit over the vet cost. Great cat, she was box trained and nicely socialized.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know the fromm website has a search where you can locate a local store that sells it in your area.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Several stores sell it in my area although I was on auto ship with Chewys on line. They seemed to have the best price. I have switched to raw food at the moment, but would go back to Fromms in a heartbeat if raw doesn't work out.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

In FL it's $50 for a 30lb at a feed store. I do think it's cheaper online though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Last bag I got was a little higher than chewy.com, about $2.00 more plus tax! Small dog boutiques also will have it sometimes depending on the interest in it. I would ask your local stores if they would special order it for you. Regarding Pet Supplies, that is where I got mine too! Not sure if the stores are set up the same, but I had to go into the very back, it was a couple of aisles past the Orijen on the End cap of another aisle; facing the back wall.


----------

